# Do Seasons dictate your nail polish shade?



## Havanese 28

Do you only wear darks in Fall/ Winter, or do you wear shades that complement your skin tone regardless of the season?


----------



## IntheOcean

I wear the same shades all year round. 

I usually wear dark green, dark red, dark grey or black nail polish. Very rarely true red or nude. I have tried some bright almost neon light blue and yellow colors because they looked amazing in the bottles, but I am very fair-skinned and those shades just ended up washing me out.


----------



## rutabaga

I wear neutrals year-round (dusty mauve-y pinks), but certain color families are seasonal. I like darker reds and burgundies in the fall, but will wear hot pink, orange-y reds, and white polish during the summer because it makes me look tan.


----------



## Havanese 28

I think when you find your shade of red, dark, nude, etc. it’s because it flatters your coloring.  I wish brands like Chanel would offer warm and cool shades every season so there’s something for everyone.


----------



## Love Of My Life

No I wear dark reds in the summer as well as winter & now since I haven't been able to have my mani/pedis
done I am wearing a light shade on toes & nails
I miss my manis....I actually miss the whole relaxation environment of the salon


----------



## Swanky

Nope!  Just painted mine so dark grey they look black


----------



## Havanese 28

Love Of My Life said:


> No I wear dark reds in the summer as well as winter & now since I haven't been able to have my mani/pedis
> done I am wearing a light shade on toes & nails
> I miss my manis....I actually miss the whole relaxation environment of the salon


Me, too!


----------



## Havanese 28

Swanky said:


> Nope!  Just painted mine so dark grey they look black


Sounds gorgeous!  I’m getting mine done next week with my Chanel Brun Contraste and it’s a very deep, dark chocolate that I love.  I treat it as a neutral and wear it regardless of season.  It was actually released during Summer about a year ago.


----------



## bagshopr

I wear what I consider to be seasonal shades. For instance, now and through the summer I will wear bright pink, coral, or bright blue shades. Think beach or pool colors.
In the fall and winter, I will wear mauves, burgundies, greys, and navy blue. 
I will wear neutrals any time of the year when I need to be understated. 
Sadly, during this pandemic, I have stopped polishing my nails. I am giving them a rest.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I used to stick to more seasonal colours... but in recent years I've stuck to a few key classics, and rotate them based on mood/event/outfit regardless of season

My key colours:
1. Bright Red
2. Black
3. White
4. Pinky/Nude

Still looking for the perfect navy to add to the collection! (any tips are more than welcome!!!)


----------



## Havanese 28

Sophie-Rose said:


> I used to stick to more seasonal colours... but in recent years I've stuck to a few key classics, and rotate them based on mood/event/outfit regardless of season
> 
> My key colours:
> 1. Bright Red
> 2. Black
> 3. White
> 4. Pinky/Nude
> 
> Still looking for the perfect navy to add to the collection! (any tips are more than welcome!!!)


Chanel has some great shades of dark blue


----------



## afroken

For sure! Although I would wear neutrals all year around (reds, mauves, nudes, greys, black), for each season I do gravitate towards seasonal colours.

Spring: pastels tones and sheer tones
Summer: bright and bold colours
Fall: muted tones and burnt oranges
Winter: Christmas-y colours, glitters, more shimmers


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Havanese 28 said:


> Chanel has some great shades of dark blue


Thanks for the tip!! Any ones in particular that you would recommend?


----------



## misstrine85

afroken said:


> For sure! Although I would wear neutrals all year around (reds, mauves, nudes, greys, black), for each season I do gravitate towards seasonal colours.
> 
> Spring: pastels tones and sheer tones
> Summer: bright and bold colours
> Fall: muted tones and burnt oranges
> Winter: Christmas-y colours, glitters, more shimmers


This could have been my reply


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

My toenails are ALWAYS red-- either OPI's "I'm Not Really a Waitress" or "An Affair in Red Square." However, my nails change with my mood and the seasons... or holidays...


----------



## bagshopr

Usually I am very season conscious in my nail polish choices, but this bright pink is part of the Olive & June holiday collection and I love it.


----------



## noellesmommy

Havanese 28 said:


> I think when you find your shade of red, dark, nude, etc. it’s because it flatters your coloring.  I wish brands like Chanel would offer warm and cool shades every season so there’s something for everyone.


 ITA!

I'm a pale, freckled redhead, so it's fairly difficult to find colors that look good with my skin tone...so when I find something, I tend to stick with it. I ADORE all of the blush, nude, and white/creamy shades, as well as the super dark shades, and would love to wear them seasonally, but I've tried dozens and have never found any that don't make my skin look ghostly and emphasize the texture/age on my hands. . I have 4-5 tried and true favorites that I rotate between regardless of season. It's a bit boring, but it works for me.


----------



## amoorelv

Yes, for sure!!
Fall/Winter:  Darker Colors, Mostly Variations of Reds
Spring:  Pastels
Summer:  Bright and Bold Colors


----------



## Queen J

Seasonal polish, yes.


----------



## cocopops

Definitely, I tend to wear much darker colours in the winter and save the brighter colours for the summer.


----------



## Amazona

I do enjoy fresh, light colors for summer. Despite this I just made galaxy nails a month ago (just trying out the technique, though). But mostly I save darker colors for autumn and winter, brighter colors and nudes I use all year round.


----------



## Sarihei

Yes and no. I wear light neutral colours, black, navy and lighter reds all year round. Dark red, dark purple and grey are more for autumn/winter. Other lighter and brighter colours like coral, light blue, fuchsia and other pinks I wear in the spring and summer if I ever.


----------



## 880

Somewhat. I only wore color in a pedicure.  dark red tones in winter. I did however, wear navy and dark grey throughout the year. I never followed fashion trends for polish and it probably dated me, but I like what I like Lol. 

since covid, I have not worn any polish for a manicure or pedicure. I’ve gotten pedicures only a few select times and have suddenly preferred the look without polish. I’ve started to wear more jewlery on my wrists and hands, and for me personally, I like the more casual contrast of no polish.


----------



## songan

Sophie-Rose said:


> I used to stick to more seasonal colours... but in recent years I've stuck to a few key classics, and rotate them based on mood/event/outfit regardless of season
> 
> My key colours:
> 1. Bright Red
> 2. Black
> 3. White
> 4. Pinky/Nude
> 
> Still looking for the perfect navy to add to the collection! (any tips are more than welcome!!!)



Essie After School Boy Blazer


----------



## JimLovesPurses

I almost always wear bright red polish on my toes. So many people say that "you can never go wrong with red toenails". It is so pretty with most colors of sandals, especially black or white.

Jim


----------



## Havanese 28

I tend to wear nude or red polish on my toes in warm weather months and dark polish on my fingers and toes in fall and winter, so yes, I do switch shades according to seasons.


----------



## sandralette

I don't get the seasonal colour thing and wear my (many) shades of polish all year round.


----------



## PewPew

I tend to stick with my favorites year-round, but I have a lot of favorites!  — Deep Reds, Neutrals (warm & cool grays, taupes, creams), & Saturated “Autumn Colors” (rust, olive, plum, brown etc).

Most of my polishes have a creme finish, but I gravitate towards more subtle shimmery toppers/top coats over the summer.


----------



## sdkitty

No.  My fingers are always pale color and toes whatever I feel like.  I do think pinks or corals are more summery but if I feel like using red in summer, I will


----------



## Swanky

Nope! I like a deep shade/nearly black year 'round.  I will wear a white every once in a while or pale grey, but I favor dark colors.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Nope, I get whatever shade I’m in the mood for. Just got this shade yesterday after having a bright pink.


----------



## JDV

On my fingers I wear whatever I'm in the mood for, right now it's June and I'm wearing a vampy red.  My toes rotate between black, chrome, holographic sage green, chocolate brown, and holographic pink-nude.


----------



## Chanel lover26

My nails tend to always be a shade of red, maroon, purple, pink, green and blue. However my nails are pretty much always pink. I always go for pink nails because they are super girly. I grew up orthodox Jewish and my parents didn’t let me wear makeup or paint my nails until I was 18. Although they did let me wear makeup and paint my nails at home but not outside of home. I remember being so jealous of other girls with their nails painted that I vowed that once I turned 18 not only would I wear makeup every single day but my nails would always be painted and they would be pink which is the girliest color.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I have my polished divided up into Fall/Winter and Spring/Summer. I have about ten polishes that are neutral that I wear in every season but generally try to keep with the season.


----------



## violina

With my toes, it's whatever I feel like. As for my fingers, I do try to coordinate with any major outfits I have planned that week. I don't let seasons hold me back, but I will sometimes wear something that is within the season.


----------



## Swanky

Nope, 108°F and irritable lol


----------



## Karinya

Yes, in Autumn and winter I tend to wear black, burgundy or red. Red definitely for Christmas. And then the rest of the year I usually wear pastels.


----------



## dotty8

afroken said:


> For sure! Although I would wear neutrals all year around (reds, mauves, nudes, greys, black), for each season I do gravitate towards seasonal colours.
> 
> Spring: pastels tones and sheer tones
> Summer: bright and bold colours
> Fall: muted tones and burnt oranges
> Winter: Christmas-y colours, glitters, more shimmers


Same here  I have so many nail polishes, that I had to make some rules like that to circulate them more easily, lol


----------



## serybrazil

Yes haha


----------



## Amazona

Yeah, seasons do dictate a lot of my manicure colors. A nude/brown mani isn't really screaming "SUMMER!" so I steer clear of those during the summer even though I was really feeling like I wanted to do a nude mani mid summer. I do brighter colors in the summertime, October is a time for a purple mani (domestic violence awareness month) and later on in the month I do a halloween mani. Reds, greens and glitter for Christmas time, and spring is the time I use a lot of light pink, white and silver.


----------

